# [OT] lavagna x shev

## xlyz

a tua disposizione  :Smile: 

----------

## shev

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> a tua disposizione 

 

Azz, me tocca... (mi scusi bsolar, ma un vero uomo sa quando deve mantenere la parola  :Razz:  )

xlyzxlyzxlyzxlyzxlyzxlyzxlyzxlyzxlyzxlyz

xlyzxlyzxlyzxlyzxlyzxlyzxlyzxlyzxlyzxlyz

xlyzxlyzxlyzxlyzxlyzxlyzxlyzxlyzxlyzxlyz

xlyzxlyzxlyzxlyzxlyzxlyzxlyzxlyzxlyzxlyz

xlyzxlyzxlyzxlyzxlyzxlyzxlyzxlyzxlyzxlyz

xlyzxlyzxlyzxlyzxlyzxlyzxlyzxlyzxlyzxlyz

xlyzxlyzxlyzxlyzxlyzxlyzxlyzxlyzxlyzxlyz

xlyzxlyzxlyzxlyzxlyzxlyzxlyzxlyzxlyzxlyz

xlyzxlyzxlyzxlyzxlyzxlyzxlyzxlyzxlyzxlyz

xlyzxlyzxlyzxlyzxlyzxlyzxlyzxlyzxlyzxlyz

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## xlyz

ecco, così va meglio, anche se potevi metterci un po' più di impegno e metterci uno spazietto qua e là

direi 6-

----------

## bsolar

Uhm...

Non so cosa stiate facendo e non lo voglio nemmeno sapere...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## shev

lollissimo  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Sym

Ennò ora dovete spiegare però!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Josuke

andate a vedere "file di log per pure-ftpd" e capirete pff  :Smile: 

----------

## bsolar

Siete fortunati che sono troppo occupato per venirvi ad aspettare sotto casa con la spranga...  :Twisted Evil: 

CMQ dato che c'era di mezzo un copy-paste 100 è troppo poco. Dovrebbero essere 100MB per essere una cosa seria... (fuori dal forum se possibile...  :Rolling Eyes:  ).

----------

